# New Log Trailer



## Allen Tomaszek (Oct 7, 2017)

I've been absent from woodbarter for a while. Between work and making lumber I didn't have much time left to hang out here with my wood friends. Here's a piece of equipment I picked up this summer that has made my life much easier. Not to mention much easier on the old man trying to play lumberjack. 14,000lb trailer with dump bed and log grapple. I just unload the logs right off the trailer on to the mill now. Lovin that.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 18 | +Karma 1


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 7, 2017)

Awesome!! And good to see ya back Allen!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 7, 2017)

Exceptionally nice! Why don't you post a video of it in operation -- think we would love to see it! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## CWS (Oct 8, 2017)

Looks like you are a real lumberjack now. Awesome rig.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 8, 2017)

Nice- how much will it lift?


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Oct 8, 2017)

At full extension about 1300lbs. More if I'm closer to the trailer. So for me that's an 8' white oak log 20"-24" in diameter. I still use the arch for the really big logs. It can handle up to 5,000lbs.

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 8, 2017)

That’s a serious piece of equipment! Congrats on the new tool/toy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 8, 2017)

Tremendous time saver and back saver! Good to see you back.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gvwp (Oct 9, 2017)

Awesome piece of equipment! I thought of getting one of these many times but never did. Enjoy the new toy!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 10, 2017)

As they use to say, Movin On Up!!  Congrats Allen and hope to see more of you again and your wood.



Rodney


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Oct 10, 2017)

I've definitely enjoyed having it. Makes my life a lot easier. Glad to be back and see so many familiar faces.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 11, 2017)

@Allen Tomaszek . I too would like to see it in action. It sure appears to be a good piece of equipment.
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Oct 11, 2017)

Will do. Next time I'm loading/unloading I'll shoot some video. It's pretty fun to use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 11, 2017)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 13, 2017)

Interesting picture Allen. First thought was oil residue of a thumb print on the lens. Second thought was screen of a door or window. Third thought, jealous. Forth thought, still have wife to help move logs when I have too...


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Oct 17, 2017)




----------

